# Storage & Launch for a FLying Scot?



## Markh412 (Jul 4, 2011)

New sailor, just purchased a 19' Flying Scot. Looking for a boatyard in AA County area where I can store the boat on trailer, leave mast rigged and launch. As a newbie (getting lessons!), I'd like access to bay when I get good enough (on mild days), but recommendations on best places to sail this small boat accessible from boatyard important.


----------



## JackTar6 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm a member of the West River Sailing Club and there is an active Flying Scot Fleet, where you can get a lot of good advice and race if you want to as you get more experience. I think they also give lessons on a club owned Flying Scot. You can pay for a dry parking spot and there are hoists to lift the boat into the water (much faster and easier than using a boat ramp). Selby Bay Sailing Center is also good.


----------

